# Hello from Kyoto Japan.



## Happy-Papi (Jun 1, 2013)

Good day to you all. 
I'm Ronnel, a Filipino dad living in Japan. I'm a retired CQC-FMA practitioner until my son got interested. During my younger years back in the Philippines, I was lucky to be trained by military MA spec-ops practitioners from different arts. I was the water boy but ironically my water jugs were itak (machete), M16 and 1911, lol! Those were the best days in my MA life since we have unlimited open tropical dojos (mountains) and cheap cabaret wearing jungle boots (the cabaret was the sweet part, hahaha!). We only have 7th degree (similar to black belt dan) in our little chop suey group and was awarded 4th until I bugged out to Japan. Though most of our group members came from different arts, we concentrate more on military CQC and FMA (and lots of beer). 

I turned my back to MA and got my focus on motorcycle Trials and off-road riding but was pulled back again for my son. When my son entered Judo, that was the time I slowly came back. I shared not only with my son but with his dojo mates and teachers too. After my son (16 now) got his judo black belt, he went to karate. Now he has 3 black belts, one from Judo, two from me and currently holds a green belt from karate and holds no.1 in one of the full contact (belt ranking ignored) competition he participated at. Now I am also a trainer/instructor in his karate school where I share CQC-FMA and weaponry to instructors and my guide to the kids. I also teach privately to practitioners who wants to try something a bit different and fun. I love kids (specially MA kids) and guiding them to be able to kick my behind is my main goal (a lot sweeter than being kicked by some jarhead wearing jungle boots, lol!)

I will also share some videos of our father-and-son training here in hope that MA fathers will get a bit of fun with our training too. Hoping to make many MA friends here. If you guys happen to be in Kyoto, drop me a line and will bring you to our dojo (bring your gi along). Many thanks and may you all have a pleasant day.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome to the site, Ronnel. You have a very interesting background. We are looking forward to your father and son videos. There are many good people here on martial talk, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Happy-Papi (Jun 1, 2013)

Many thanks for your warm welcome.
Here is the link for our father and son fun training vids, I hope you enjoy them 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sh...er-and-son-fun-practice?p=1577620#post1577620


----------



## Manseau (Jun 1, 2013)

Happy-Papi said:


> Many thanks for your warm welcome.
> Here is the link for our father and son fun training vids, I hope you enjoy them
> 
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sh...er-and-son-fun-practice?p=1577620#post1577620


 Great videos!. No better investment than time with your son.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Takai (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome! What a varied background you have!


----------



## K-man (Jun 1, 2013)

Welcome. :wavey:


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome to MT.  Looking forward to your input.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello Ronnel, welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome to MT Ronnel and those are great clips, looks like you and your son have a great time together


----------



## Mauthos (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello and welcome, sure you will have fun here.


----------



## Instructor (Jun 4, 2013)

Welcome Ronnel, it sound's like you've had an interesting life.  Your video's with your son are inspiring!

Jon


----------



## Yondanchris (Jun 25, 2013)

Welcome to MT! It's always nice to have someone around who has experience in actually using their skill! 
Your son should monopolize his access to you in his journey! I look forward to reading your input here 
on the forums!


----------



## David43515 (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome to the party Ronnel. If you're ever up in Hokkaido look me up. I'd love to show you around the beer and yakitori, and you could show me around the FMA.


----------



## Happy-Papi (Jun 26, 2013)

David43515 said:


> Welcome to the party Ronnel. If you're ever up in Hokkaido look me up. I'd love to show you around the beer and yakitori, and you could show me around the FMA.


Thanks David! If you ever you are in Kyoto, please look me up too


----------



## jezr74 (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

